# Books Patrick Fairbairn



## Mayflower (Mar 29, 2005)

Yesterday i got Hermeneutical Manual: or, Introduction to the Exegetical Study of the Scriptures of the New Testament .

Who read this books or the other books from P. Fairbairn like :
The revelation of law in scripture, the interpretaion of prophesy, typology of scripture ?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 29, 2005)

I have used them all. Quite good. Fairbain is a good writer, and sometimes "very to the point". Sometimes not.


----------



## Scott (Mar 29, 2005)

I have read his Typology of Scripture. It has some useful points, not the least of which is the introductory history of typology.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 29, 2005)

Fairbarin is great. I have most of his stuff, Though his writing style can be rather dense as with many 19th century scholars.


----------



## Philip A (Mar 29, 2005)

I've got everything but his commentary on Jonah.

I've read _Revelation of Law and Scripture_, and parts of _Typology, Pastoral Theology,_ and his commentaries on the pastoral epistles and Ezekiel.

So far everything has been excellent. Not that I've agreed on necessarily every point, but excellent nonetheless. His interactions with Darby are interesting both for polemical as well as Historical value.

You can't hardly beat the stalwart 19th century Scottish Presbyterians (Buchanan, Fairbairn, Eadie, etc.) As Rich Barcellos told me, "get Eadie or die  ".


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 29, 2005)

I've got most of Fairbairn's work. Good stuff.


----------



## bond-servant (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm reading 'The Interpretation of Prophecy' right now. Interesting book.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

There is a biography of Patrick Fairbairn found here.


----------



## MW (Dec 12, 2006)

There is a good bio prefixed to his work on Pastoral Theology: http://www.pap.com.au/fairbairn/pf_pas0b.htm#top


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2007)

Patrick Fairbairn


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

_The Typology of Scripture, Vol. I_

_The Typology of Scripture, Vol. II_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

Patrick Fairbairn was born on January 28, 1805.


----------

